# ??Lending Institutions??



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

My wife and I have been part-time farming for almost 20 years while both working in our careers/jobs, but now we are looking at transitioning into full time farming, (at at least lining up our "sheep" in a row..) This would involve buying a much larger farmstead and expanding our sheep farm operation and building/purchasing equipment for a wool mill. So, we are looking at big $$$ I'm afraid. 

I'm asking what lending institutions are out there other than local banks. 
I know of Farm Credit Services, (of Illinois) what other options are out there? 

Oh, we live in illinois, (I know, bummer, right?) but I think we're looking at a move to a bordering state like Missouri...


----------



## kokomorock (Apr 14, 2013)

Lendingclub.com , prosper.com are two that immediately come to mind. Good luck.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry about necro-posting. (Yes, I'm investigating the person interviewing me.)

For a wool mill, there are some specific loan programs available: http://sheepandgoatfund.com/wool_projects.html

Also, if your wife is as involved in the farming as you, there are some women in farming loans available. I'm not sure of the requirements, if couples can sneak in or not. If you have 3 years of experience under your belt that helps a lot with the federal programs.


----------

